

The Synchronization of Periodic Routing Messages - pumpmylemma
http://ee.lbl.gov/papers/sync_94.pdf

======
pumpmylemma
When the dust settles, I'd be curious to know whether some unexpected and
accidental synchronization occurred that put EC2 into it's mangled state.

